# Help with ideas in Digital Camera. Plz.Urgent.



## senthilrek (Apr 9, 2005)

I have planned to go for a digital camera. The purpose is of the camera will be "I will ask my customer to come to my place and i will take a snap of them" and get it printed using a bubble jet printer ( i will connect the camera directly to the printer and get the printout without the use of a computer). Now i want you help to help me with what are all the factors i must consider before buying a digital camera (Give them in points) and suggest me the best camera for the purpose i have mentioned. Please make it fast because i have planned to buy it tommrow.


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Apr 9, 2005)

refer here

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=15759
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=11850


more there jus dig em..


----------



## senthilrek (Apr 10, 2005)

guys plz help me with some more tipe. I just what to know what all i have to take into condideration before buying a digital camera


----------



## devilhead_satish (Apr 11, 2005)

Go to *www.anandtech.com and see the Digital Cameras Section. Refer a guide. And btw Digital Photography was covered in last months Digit Fast Track


----------

